# Railway Equipment Register



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have access to or own a copy of the Official Railway Equipment Register (1965-1975ish)? I'm looking for information regarding car ownership, and the number of railcars during the early 1970's. I know it's a long shot but any information would be helpful. For those of you who don't know what the ORER is, it is a publication that lists every railroad company in North America that owns railcars, or raillines. 
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

PM me with what you are looking for. I have some from 1965-74.


----------

